# Weber / Redline vs Neuspeed throttle big body / Audi 5000?



## werksberg (Nov 20, 2007)

Weber / Redline vs Neuspeed throttle big body / Audi 5000?
Has anyone use them? Pro and cons? Street or race only?
Weber / Redline: Single large bore / low speed problems?
Neuspeed (?) modified Audi 5000 throttle body...progressive but larger secondarys....better yet?
Stock 8V right now, Scirocco, but....street track car soon.
Thank you, JM.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Weber / Redline vs Neuspeed throttle big body / Audi 5000? (werksberg)*

If you do anything, go with the Audi or Nuespeed TB They are the same and plentiful and cheap. In the big EC 16V hotrod article, Jeff Moss estimated their oversized secondary TBs produced about 3HP at the wheels across the board. This was on a big 16V. You stand to gain very little from the change. Spend time/money elsewhere on displacement ala 2.0 ABA bottom end and the head.


----------



## werksberg (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Weber / Redline vs Neuspeed throttle big body / Audi 5000? (antichristonwheels)*

Thank you for your reply.
I was thinking the Audi 5000 would be better for street and track use with the stage butterflies. I guess I'll keep an eye out for one at the wrecking yards and see how to stage it better.
There's a guy selling them on greedbay for $125+ but it sounds like a old 5000 only T. body....but calls them Neuspeed's....


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Weber / Redline vs Neuspeed throttle big body / Audi 5000? (werksberg)*

A2 Golfs and Jettas have throttle bodies that are the same size as the Audi 5000, the linkage however is different. The Scirocco linkage can be easily swapped on to SOME A2 throttle bodies, the thing to look for is a throttle body with has the same length of exposed shaft on the primary throttle plate. This is the dimension I'm refering to.












_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 8:34 PM 10-13-2008_


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Weber / Redline vs Neuspeed throttle big body / Audi 5000? (werksberg)*

get one from an Audi Fox same size as the 5K or Neuspeed. $5


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Weber / Redline vs Neuspeed throttle big body / Audi 5000? (antichristonwheels)*

I did the swap your describing few years back and didn't like the gas pedal control. It was full throttle with the gas pedal like half way down.
I didn't see any gains in power with the larger throttle body. Actually I think you loose low end torque with that larger throttle body.
But everyone has their own plans. You'll need to either port open the throttle body opening on the intake manifold or get a G60 or early 90's cabriolet intake for the larger throttle body to work.
Send me an IM if your interested in either of these setups. I also have the throttle body your looking for for less than 1/2 the ebay price.


----------



## werksberg (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Weber / Redline vs Neuspeed throttle big body / Audi 5000? (ny_fam)*

Thank you all the tips. It gives me some directions to go to...


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: Weber / Redline vs Neuspeed throttle big body / Audi 5000? (werksberg)*

Just my opinion, but the Weber "Big Bore" throttle body with Redline adapter plate is really just a gimmick.
I have one that I bought a while back, and as soon as I checked it over, I decided not to use it.
The Weber design is very generic, and meant for use on a multitude of cars. Because of this, it's very clunky looking, and has all sorts of unused ports and bungs. The throttle plate itself is about the size of a 2.0L ABA body. 
As for the Redline adapter plate, It's a good piece, but I really didn't like how it makes a one-inch transition from a circular bore, to the tapered oval bore. 
People say it will improve throttle response, but generally act more like an on/off switch. I believe it, and will continue using VW Fox, or Audi 5000 throttle bodies. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Weber / Redline vs Neuspeed throttle big body / Audi 5000? (Jettaboy1884)*

The adapter is really for those who don't want to open the intake manifold tb opening. I've ported a few of the adapters so they flow better with a ported intake. I havn't seen any of the throttle bodies so I can't comment. I do like the progressive pedal that the smaller primary and larger secondary for the stock A1 TB. I'd like to see the dyno chart for the larger TB


----------



## werksberg (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Weber / Redline vs Neuspeed throttle big body / Audi 5000? (ny_fam)*

I'd like to see the dyno chart for the larger TB 
Me too. Maybe I can talk my buddies at VW Paradise to run a few test runs....


----------



## Bigwiggen (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Weber / Redline vs Neuspeed throttle big body / Audi 5000? (antichristonwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antichristonwheels* »_If you do anything, go with the Audi or Nuespeed TB They are the same and plentiful and cheap. In the big EC 16V hotrod article, Jeff Moss estimated their oversized secondary TBs produced about 3HP at the wheels across the board. This was on a big 16V. You stand to gain very little from the change. Spend time/money elsewhere on displacement ala 2.0 ABA bottom end and the head.

well said.........velocity TB rare part!


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Weber / Redline vs Neuspeed throttle big body / Audi 5000? (werksberg)*

I've run the weber TB and It's like an on-off switch as you may have read previously. The Audi TB is the one I use now and I would never go back to the weber unit. Unless your going to run a ported intake manifold the bigger TB is going to do you no good.


----------



## radroc (Dec 2, 2006)

BLAST FROM THE PAST! BUMPAGE EVEN!

How hard is it to get the Weber or NS tb's now? New? Used?

Thanks!


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

Weber and Neuspeed tb's still come up for sale on the engine classifieds or mk1 classifieds fairly often. If you're considering a Neuspeed just buy an Audi 5000 one instead, save some cash. I personally love my Weber on/off switch, though.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

i hated my on/off switch.. i love the way the progressive TB feels, and it allows me to get better mileage.


----------

